# Anyone on CD 13 of clomid?



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies, Just wondering if anyone wants to share a cycle? Im on my 8th cycle and think it would be great if someone was around the same time frame!!


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hiya

Blimey, just noticed that I am day 13.  I've been temping this month and the temps were all low and really flat and then I realised the battery was low so I've ordered myself a new thermometer.  I'm on a break from clomid but am hoping I still ovulate.  I ovulated every month before clomid but it was usually between days 18 and 23.  With clomid I ovulated on days 16/17 so I'm hoping it will be soon.

So, looks like hopefully we are cycle buddies this month.  

How are things going with you, any sign of ovulation?  Good luck buddy!  

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey I typed a really long reply but my connection went!! Ragin... anyway Im thrilled we're cycle buddies, its great! I normally ov on CD21 so starting clearblue ov sticks on Monday CD18. Also using preseed so fingers crossed we get out BFP's.... I get good EWCM but I heard clomid can cause that to be hostile so hopefully preseed remedies that!! Hopefully we can both let eachother know of our symptoms daily!!!


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello buddy  

I used to get quite a lot of ewcm before clomid but when I was on it I got nothing.  No sign of ovulation or ewcm yet for me so looks like it will be later on than this weekend as I'd hoped.  I really really really hope we both ovulate soon.  Preseed it great stuff and will help aid things a lot.       for our bfp's - I can't take this ttc malarkey for much longer.  

Have a great weekend.

J9
x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hiya Buddy, I know what you mean about this TTC. I had a terrible time after my 6th round, had a complete meltdown cos I just couldnt cope with the disappointment!! I think this is our month for both of us... If we both believe it enough for eachother it will happen  !! I was goin to start the ovulation sticks this morning but I slept in, so I'll start tomorrow. My last 2 cycles were 35 days. But I have had 31 and 34 days aswell so I think I should start the sticks tomorrow which is CD17. I'll use the preseed as soon as I get the smiley face on the monitor!! Does ur partner get a bit annoyed having to have BMS on demand? My partner does sometimes and it used to really upset me because of all the efforts we go through taking the tablets and enduring the side effects! He has promised loads of BMS this time tho... Think hes kinda getting sick and tired of the TTC situation.... sooooo stressful... Have you tried acupuncture? I heard that can help. Have my Mam over for dinner tonight and staying the night. You up to anything nice?


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hiya  

Oh yeah, I do know about the demand thing.  Last week, for the first time in years, we were   a lot more than usual but that was short lived.  As soon as it gets anywhere near ovulation my DH just has no interest at all and can't rise to the occasion.  I absolutely hate it.  I've also noticed that I always get really down when I think I'm about to ovulate but then don't.  I think my cycles have gone back to normal now and I will probably be in sync with you.  This weekend I am oncall with work so am limited in what I can do.  Today I've been to the gym and then did some shopping.  Tomorrow I'm going to tackle the garden again.  How about you?  I always do opk's either late in the afternoon or in the evening.  Still no positive yet.    I am doing acupuncture    I have my 6th go yesterday and she stuck about a million needles in my belly to encourage ovulation    I am enjoying having acupuncture and have been reading about it quite a bit recently.  I wanted to do a course but it seems you can only do it at degree level really which I can't afford.

Hope you get your smiley face and lots of BMS in soon.  I do hope you are right and this is our month.  I've been feeling quite teary recently about it all.  I just want more answers from the doctors.  Enjoy your dinner.  



J9
x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi J9, well myself and my DP had a huge row and we are supposed to be having alot of BMS all this week. Hes a sulker aswell so we probably wont even speak for days!! Im so ragin cos its always around ovulation that we end up having an arguement!! I could scream  hes so slefish and wont even realise that this is the week... even tho Ive told him a million times... sorry for venting you I know you understand when it comes to ov!!! No signs of ov yet... hopefully it stays away for a few days so that he might be talkin to me by then.... Ive never wished that before!!! Dinner was lovely anyway, my Mam is just gone home... How did the gardening go? Do you drink while ur TTC? I had a good few glasses of vino last night  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear about your argument with DH.  Hope you patch things up soon.  I used to go out with a sulker so I know what it is like - frustrating.  

Gardening went OK thanks, just did some weeding and DH cleaned the yard paving.  I've been more busy doing lots of housework and cooking today.  Made some soup, our evening meal and a healthy bean salad that should last me for lunch for the next few days.  I'm surprised I'm not really tired today as I got woken up at 3am and then 6.30am to tend to work issues.  I work in IT and we have an oncall rota in case anything fails.  

If I hadn't had a drink or two over the last 3 years I would have gone mad.  Yes, I drink but have cut down a lot since starting clomid.  I had a couple of small glasses of red wine last night too.  

I have done several opk's today and the line is def getting darker so I'm hoping to get some BMS in.

Good luck!

J9
x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Buddy, Thats a pain havin to get up at those hours... I hope ye get paid well! I badly need to do my garden, the front garden is like a jungle, cant figure which are shrubs and which are weeds  . Thanks so much for ur support, ur a star!! Well we are kinda  talking but hes really stubborn about it, such a pain. Well I tried the ovualtion tester today at about 3.30 and it was a smiley face . I was thrilled! Ran down the stairs and showed DH and he was kinda happy, wouldnt show his emotions... Thats Irish men for ye! But Im thrilled. How long do I have now is it 48hrs? or would it be shorter because it was the first test I did, so I could be further into my fertile period couldnt i? Arrrggghhhh I wish he'd hurry up and talk to me so I can jump him  ..... Wish me luck... So looks like we both ovulated today?? Dont fancy using the preseed but I will anyway! Ooooooooooooo fingers crossed for our BFP's!!!! How long are ur cycles?


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi

W00t W00t - a smiley face - yeah!  I usually ovulate 2 days after my pos opk but I think it can be from 12 - 36 hours later.  I'd just try and get some BMS in tonight, tomorrow and Tuesday if I were you but I know, easier said than done.

You need to go and have some angry sex or something.     your man puts out soon.  

I reckon that if my opk is a def pos tomorrow then I'll actually ov on Wednesday but I'm going to go and do another in a mo just to be sure about today's one.  On clomid my cycles were 30 days but as I am on a normal cycle, it can be between 31 and 37 days and sometimes more.

ATTACK!

J9
x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

lol.... thanks J9 I got my wicked way with him  .... Luckily he wasnt that stubborn. We live outside Dublin so hes goin to a gig tonight with the lads and I offered to wait around and collect him... the things I do to get what I want  ! So Im in my Mams for dinner and then over to my friends house for a few hours of female company, badly needed! How was ur Opk? Im goin to try get some BMS in tonight and tomorrow night and then after that might just give it a miss an get my pgesterone level checked on CD 24. Does that sound about right to you? I absolutely love our posts!!! Great to have a cycle buddy!! Well better run and have my dinner... Talk later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Evening

Glad you got the BMS in  .  Teehee, sneaky you going to pick up DH just to get some brownie points and hopefully some BMS.    Well, I'm afraid, things are not looking hopeful for me.  The opks I did yesterday (5 in total) were almost but not quite positive and today is deffo negative so now I'm not sure if or when I will ovulate this month.  I have a feeling that clomid has made a mess of my cycles and I'm worried about it.  In month 3 of taking it I had the worst pains and got a positive opk for 3 days in a row but no ovulation.  I really am concerned it has given me cysts or something.  

I think if I was you I'd have my progesterone done on the 25th.  If you only got your smiley face yesterday then your ovulation might have been today.

Have fun at your friends tonight.  DH has gone out drinking and I'm off to the gym around 8.  Need to shift my clomid weight.

x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Oi oi, girlies  

Just wanted to throw a few sacks of  in here, with a few hundred  and a truckload of


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hiya Buddy, Ye know cos its ur first month off clomid then your cycle could be lenghtened so dont give up hope just yet... One month I think I ovulated on CD22, so hold out and keep positive my friend!! What are ur ov signs? The clomid is prob still in ur system so try an wait and see... I know easier said than done!!!  

I got my wicked way with DH again last night hehe!! Got another positive smiley face again last night so was thrilled, did my preseed insertion and slept with a pillow under my bottom  ... couldnt believe it when I woke up and I was asleep on it! Today got loads of EWCM so Im hoping last nights antics have me covered but Im goin to have BMS again tonight so that should cover me... DH is out in the pub so Im collecting him again... the things we do eh!! O clomid weight, I swear its amazing how much weight Ive put on... I always start goin to aerobics when I get a BFN and then when I get close to the 2WW Im afraid incase I am pregnant... silly I know!! I think I'll go in for my progesterone check on CD 26. Fingers and toes crossed for us both.... Dont think I could handle another BFN... 

My 30th is comin up soon so Im hoping I'll be pregnant by then... end of June!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hiya

SF - Thanks for your post.  

Hope - Looks like you are well on your way this month.  I've done that with the pillow things before.    I know what you mean about the not exercising in the 2ww.  I have avoided going to a gym the whole time we have being ttc and really regret it now.  

Hope you get that bfp before your big 30th.  I'm 34 in September.  

I def have not ovulated this month and have no idea what is going on with my body anymore.  I wish my appointment was today!  Only a week and a day to wait now.  My signs of ovulation before clomid was the usual, ewcm, pains and a positive opk.

Looks like technically I'm not your cycle buddy anymore   but I am rooting for you to get that bfp.    

J9
x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hiy J9, Thats a pity bout the ov... Hope ur ok!! Sure hopefully after ur appointment you'll get good feedback as in where to go from here! Whats ur plan of action? 

Well I really need ur advice.... as usual  ! I used the Opk Sun and Mon night and it was poistive   so as you know we had BMS. So then last night I just checked the opk and it was a blank face (meaning I didnt ov) so we decided not to BD (we did only get home at 12.30 so very tired!)... So I thought I must be Post ov... But the today I have a HUGE amount of EWCM like the way I usually get it each month. Have you any idea what this means? Could it be that I didnt ov when the opk said I did? Or am I ov again? Soooo confused... I hate all of the uncertainty... drives me bananas !!! 

By the way 34 is the new 24!!!


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hiya

I'm afraid I don't know the answer to your question.  It looks likely that you have or are about to ovulate.  You seem to have got enough BMS in (and will hopefully get some more in  ).

I don't know what is next for me. My consultant has not given me any clue.  I'm a bit down about it all right now.  

Hmmmmmmmm, what was I doing when I was 24?  Going out all the time and avoiding pregancy like it was the plague.  Crazy eh! 

I wish you lots and lots of luck in this cycle.  Do try to stop worrying.



J9
x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Aw I know the feeling of completely heartache but try and be optinistic about ur appointment. I always feel better when Im goin to see my consultant. My next stop after 1 more round of clomid is IUI and Im so broke at the moment I dont know how we are goin to afford it! I know when I was 24 I was doing exactly the same thing avoiding getting pregnant like the plague, travelling, carefree and kids were the most annoying thing ever!! How different it is now eh?? Im finding it hard lately even seeing babies now thats bad eh? I know ur not my cycle buddy now but Id still like to keep up our chats!!! You'll be on new meds soon and I'll be here to help you through  !! Be good to yourself and cry if you feel like it and let your emotions out because if you dont it'll all build up! Had another neg opk this evening an to be honest the last thing I want to do is  !! I never thought Id feel like that... its all very tiring isnt it! Anyway have a lovely evening and chin up!! Positive mental attitude  .... I KNOW you'll get ur BFP soon!!!


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Thank you.  Just let it all out to my DH, you've both made me feel much better.  Just had a bath and am now having a wee drink.


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Good woman thats what I like to hear!!! Had another row with DH this morning... he got stopped for speeding and was really cranky! Im not sure but I think it might be my hormones... I get very narky and angry and have no tolerance level. Ah well not to worry! I was only saying last week myself and DH never argue... twice in one week.... madness! Sooooooooo glad ur feelin a bit better


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hiya

I hope you and DH have patched things up.  So, how is the 2ww going?  Myself and DH had a night out last night which ended up with DH getting too drunk and dancing like an idiot and I got cross and we fell out.  I did a naughty this morning.  TMI but I got ewcm for the first time since before clomid and a positive opk so I apologised to DH, snuggled up to him and then got my wicked way.    .  So, I am   that ovulation does actually happen in the next couple of days.  Very late this cycle.  I've decided to ask for a scan and to get my bloods re-done and possibly see if I can get referred to a different hospital as I'm really not happy about the not getting scanned at my hospital.  My acupunture lady said that she sees another lady who is on clomid and at the same hospital as myself who is also thinking of getting referred elsewhere.  Yesterday my acupunture lady tried something new with me and placed the needles in my lower back with this electrode thing attached to encourage my ovulation.  Looks like is has helped.  

Sorry if I've been quiet the last few days.  I've been on a right downer.  OK now though. I hope you are too.  

J9
x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Buddy, Yep ur my cycle buddy again YAY  ... Thats fantastic news about the opk and EWCM!! I always find that I ovulate at different times each month, well apart from the last 2. Ur body is prob just a bit slower with ov cos it was used to the clomid before!!! Love the apologising just to get ur wicked way hehehe  ... How devious we are lol... I dont get scans either and I dont like that either! My doctor has a bit of a God complex and shes supposed to be one of the best in Ireland so its hard to disagree with her. Id like a scan because I think after so many round of clomid that I prob have a thin uterine lining. But when I asked her about that she said no it doesnt thin the lining and everything is on track. So what do you say to that?! Ur so right tho if you can go elsewhere... In Dublin its difficult because the waiting lists are crazy! I have next appointment end of May and then scheduling a lap and dye so Im sure they'll be able to see something from that. So Im goin in for my blood test on Tues CD26 and its impossible to gte the results because Im going public now. Its ridiculous! Things with me and DH are great. Im still a bit narky and short with him and I dont even notice but he's very understanding... Hes starting to call doing it BMS, VERY FUNNY!!  . Im so delighted that ur back on track and acupunture sounds really good... I did it before and didnt enjoy it... the woman was chinese and I couldnt understand her. My stomach felt very sensitive aswell.... Anyway let me know how ur getting on with ur ov... xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello there  

I've just done an opk and it was negative and no ewcm since yesterday so looks like I may have ovulated.  I'll see what my temperature is tomorrow but I'm not trusting my new thermometer and might get a new one.

Glad things with you are OK.  Must have been difficult not understanding your acupuncture lady.  I bet that you didn't have a clue what she was doing or why.  I had a lap and dye last August.  It is a breeze but remember to book at least a week off from work and don't do anything strenuous afterwards as you tummy will be a little sore.   to your DH calling it BMS now.


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey J9, Thats great looks like you defo ov'd!! Well today Im off sick from work... sicky stomach!! So relaxing in bed, up all night! and had alot of thick yellowish ewcm (sorry TMI)....I know I'll be stressin over every twinge in the next 2 weeks... well only 11 days to test day! Im due AF on CD35 but will test on CD36... Im really desperate this month, dont think I could cope with another BFN! Do u buy HPT's over the net? which ones do u buy? I normally buy forst response the day after AF is due but then of course she rears her ugly head!!! Hope all is good with you...


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Evening Buddy  

Well, I'm really hoping that I ovulated.  If I have them it might have actually been today which would fit in with the pos opk on Saturday as I have always ov'd 2 days later.  My temperature took a dip today instead of going up so if tomorrows temp isn't high then I've had the LH surge but no ovulation like I did in Feb  .  I am currently drawing up a list of issues and questions for my consultant.  I really hope he listens this time.  I have lots of the symptoms of pcos but have never been diagnosed with it and I really do think I've got it now.  

I'm waffling!  So how are you doing?  Hope you are better.  Still though, a duvet day, sounds good to me  .  I get the cheapy pg tests from ebay.  I have learnt that wasting my money on clear blue for the last 3 years was money down the pan!

I've got everything crossed for you this month.


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hiya

Def no ovulation for me so looks like I have developed an ovulation problem.  Hope my consultant can help me.  Hope you are feeling better today.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Pal, Well Im sorry to hear no ov!  When is ur cons appointment? I wrote everything down that I wanted to ask last time I went and I felt that it really helped. Take out the piece of paper cos that way you wont forget anything! Even if you feel a bit awkward asking questions (cos I was!) just push yourself to take out the piece of paper. I felt way better after asking all the questions!

Im still pretty sicky and feelin a bit down in the dumps  , Ive missed my slot to get my blood test aswell cos I live a good way away from Dublin hospital and DH and I travel into work together in the morning so no way of getting in.... O well Im just goin to wait and see if I get my period!Or maybe get it done tomorrow!

Try and keep positive cos you have the cons appointment to look forward to!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hiya

Saw your rant in the off load zone.  Know exactly how you feel.       .  I just walked home from work and was welling up for half the journey, I am so tired of it all and am so worried about my fibroids and if I have anything else wrong with me.  I desperately want a scan and a blood test.

My appointment is on Thursday morning.  I have created a spreadsheet of each of my cycles since I started clomid  .  I have also typed up a list if issues and queries.  This time DH is coming with me.

I'm sorry you are still poorly.  It is proably making you feel more emotional.  You try and stay positive too.


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Aw ur so sweet... Just wanna give you a big hug  !!! I cried my eyes out all day (luckily I was on my own!!!) DH is in his brothers house because his sister in laws Mam is dying so hes minding the 3 kids. So on my own all day which is also a pain because I have more time with my thoughts... Im hoping this cloud lifts and I start feel more positive.... You have lifted my spirits as always thanks!! I have everything crossed for your BFP!!!!!!!!!! XXXXXXXXXXX


----------

